# Adequan as a supplement



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Does anyone use it? I just started Jake on it. Many in the field trial world swear by as a joint supplement.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

SRW said:


> Does anyone use it? I just started Jake on it. Many in the field trial world swear by as a joint supplement.


We use it for our horses and it works wonders. I swear by it.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm also curious about this after watching one of Pat Burns webinars on the subject.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

From Dr Janelle Appel
_Yes, there is a loading dose of twice weekly for 4 weeks, then once every two weeks for maintenance. I typically give it on Thursday’s once I reach maintenance level because it stays the most active in the joints for the first 72 hours, which gets you through a field trial weekend.

The injections are given under the skin between the shoulder blades. Don’t let anyone tell you it must be given in the muscle..this is false. 

For dogs 70 lbs and over dosing is 1.5mls 

Dogs 60lbs and under dose is 1.2 mls 

It is one of the most beneficial supplements we have for joint health...well worth the cost. 

Hope that helps! 

Dr. J

SportVet Canine Rehabilitation & Sports Medicine_

The Dr. further explained the recommendation for injecting under the skin instead of IM as it states on the label. Studies done since the introduction of the drug concluded that there was no advantage to IM injections over subcutaneous.
Because of the FDA, re-labeling would be extremely expensive.

It is not cheap, particularly during the loading phase. If it makes may dog more comfortable and reduces the risk of injury and/or arthritis, it is worth it to me.

(hope it doesn't make him "wiffle bat proof")


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Your last sentence had me chuckling! Do you remember if there was a certain age she recommended starting it at?


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I didn't know it could be used as a preventative thats interesting. most of the goldens I know that get the Adequan already have arthritis or hip dysplasia.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

myluckypenny said:


> Your last sentence had me chuckling! Do you remember if there was a certain age she recommended starting it at?


Others have told me 14 months was the recommended age to start but I did not hear that directly from Dr Appel.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I give adequan injections to dogs 5+ or so. I swear you can see within a few hours the reaction if you have a dog with joint issues. Dogs can't fake it. But they act like puppies after the shot.
The other injection I give is B12. It helps with digestion.
We've also given it below the skin and not into the muscle.
I just with adequan wasn't so dang expensive.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had 2 board certified sports and rehabilitation vets tell me it should be used prophylactically in all active dogs starting when the growth plates are closed.
Tito has gotten Adequan monthly since he was 3. At 13-1/2 he has no apparent arthritis.
You don't need a loading dose if it's being done prophylactically.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

My 3 yr old has moderate hip dysplasia in both hips, she has good range of motion,flexibility and in great shape. She shows no signs as of yet that I can tell. She has no problem jumping ( I dont let her) running or stamina. My ortho vet said to keep doing what Im doing or I could put her on Adequan. I give her Glyco Flex 3 Plus (the ortho likes it better because of higher amount of Glucosamine, MSM and Chondroiton plus green lipped muscle in it). Also I add Answers Fish stock which is loaded with glycosaminoglycans. My question is do people who use adequan also use supplements like Dasuquin,Glycoflex or Cosequin?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> My 3 yr old has moderate hip dysplasia in both hips, she has good range of motion,flexibility and in great shape. She shows no signs as of yet that I can tell. She has no problem jumping ( I dont let her) running or stamina. My ortho vet said to keep doing what Im doing or I could put her on Adequan. I give her Glyco Flex 3 Plus (the ortho likes it better because of higher amount of Glucosamine, MSM and Chondroiton plus green lipped muscle in it). Also I add Answers Fish stock which is loaded with glycosaminoglycans. My question is do people who use adequan also use supplements like Dasuquin,Glycoflex or Cosequin?


When I had a dog with severe elbow displysia and mild hip displysia, he got the adequan injections and cosequin both. If I left the cosequin out of his food for a few days, it would start to show in his movement, so I could tell the cosequin was working. Same with the adequan. Reilly started getting the injections when he was 5 if I remember right. I also suggest trying acupuncture. That acupuncture was amazing for Reilly too. We also made sure he got a lot of off leash exercise every day. I think multi prong approach is best and not rely on just one thing. Oh and we kept his weight very light. Reilly had a very good life and as long as he didn't have to swim, he really enjoyed birds until the end. Due to his dysplasia issues, swimming was extremely difficult for him, so no water retrieves.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious, does anyone know of any studies done on Adequan as a supplement?

I've used Adequan in the past on a dog who sustained an elbow injury and it seemed to help a little and, obviously, it was post-trauma [just a note: Previcox helped more (don't worry, I know that one is an NSAID and the other is a DMOAD, but I'm just saying that I saw a much greater difference in the dog once he got on Previcox than when he was on Adequan ... much more improvement seen than even with carprofen/Rimadyl, Deramaxx, or Meloxicam)].

Thanks!

FTGoldens


----------

